# Downrigger for canoe or kayak?



## Minner_Chaser (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey guys/gals, although I am sure you've heard similar questions a million times, I would like to know what small downrigger would you think would be best to mount on a canoe or kayak

I am NOT interested in one that is portable (twist on), like the canon version, as I am fabricating a mounting system out of super strong aluminum bars and crossbars (the mount will be permanent, and the downrigger will be attached via bolts (4?) that can be undone to remove it for travel. I am very familiar with the canon mini, and I think it is a piece of junk. My aluminum mount will weigh about 5 lbs, and I will be using a 4 lb ball as I will be trolling via paddle. 

If you have any idea as to a small, permanent-mount downrigger, please let me know. Thank you for the information


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

All three of these downrigger manufacturers offer multiple products geared toward small boat and ostensibly, smaller watercraft. I can't advocate or suggest any one over the others, but only to say there are plenty of choices:

http://www.myfortune3cart.com/BigJonSports2011/cart.cgi?group=582&child=608
http://www.walkerdownriggers.com/manual_downriggers.html
http://www.scotty.com/fishing-gear-equipment/downriggers.htm


----------



## Minner_Chaser (Jul 9, 2013)

REG said:


> All three of these downrigger manufacturers offer multiple products geared toward small boat and ostensibly, smaller watercraft. I can't advocate or suggest any one over the others, but only to say there are plenty of choices:
> 
> http://www.myfortune3cart.com/BigJonSports2011/cart.cgi?group=582&child=608
> http://www.walkerdownriggers.com/manual_downriggers.html
> http://www.scotty.com/fishing-gear-equipment/downriggers.htm


Thank you


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

I had the walker lake master on one of my old boats and it was a quality piece! I think it would be perfect for yak. I got mine for 100 and came with downrigger rod.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I have a niece that yak fishes on L Michigan a lot. She uses lead core runs one pole off from a small planer board and one pole shotgun.


----------



## Minner_Chaser (Jul 9, 2013)

I'll definitely check out the Lakemaster


----------



## Minner_Chaser (Jul 9, 2013)

Robert Holmes said:


> I have a niece that yak fishes on L Michigan a lot. She uses lead core runs one pole off from a small planer board and one pole shotgun.


I was considering making my own system using torpedo divers and such, similar to that setup


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Check with Salmax, he has a new brown trout/ king salmon video on the cold water forum. He logs in regularly on Kayak Fish the Great Lakes forum, you will need to join the forum to ask a question.
Salmax seems to like his downrigger, he mounted a camera on the cannonball and shot a pretty neat video. I like Torpedo Divers as they do not introduce much drag. I can troll a big 12 ouncer on one side, and a deep diving crank on the other. Eighty feet is easy with a 12 ouncer and 5 colors of lead.
Who knows, maybe you downrigger guys will convert me, but not next year. I will admit downriggers are nice in a crowd, and in the fall the drowned river mouth lakes are the only game when the wind is blowing, it can get a bit congested. I am happy to see most of the power boaters running downriggers, it gives me a bit more room to longline.


----------



## Minner_Chaser (Jul 9, 2013)

fisheater said:


> Check with Salmax, he has a new brown trout/ king salmon video on the cold water forum. He logs in regularly on Kayak Fish the Great Lakes forum, you will need to join the forum to ask a question.
> Salmax seems to like his downrigger, he mounted a camera on the cannonball and shot a pretty neat video. I like Torpedo Divers as they do not introduce much drag. I can troll a big 12 ouncer on one side, and a deep diving crank on the other. Eighty feet is easy with a 12 ouncer and 5 colors of lead.
> Who knows, maybe you downrigger guys will convert me, but not next year. I will admit downriggers are nice in a crowd, and in the fall the drowned river mouth lakes are the only game when the wind is blowing, it can get a bit congested. I am happy to see most of the power boaters running downriggers, it gives me a bit more room to longline.


I've been watching Salmax's videos lately - he's very informative. Thank you for the information. I will only be using the downrigger for deeper water than I normally can't fish while casting, and like you said at the drowned mouth during the salmon run during the day in the 30 foot range. Most of the time I cast or troll, but it's really very difficult to catch fish that are suspended 25 feet down in a 100 foot puddle unless I let out a lot of line. As you mentioned, sometimes (very often) there is not room to do so with other boats and stuff around, so downrigger/torpedo diver is what I'll use in those situations. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Sansan1337 (Jan 25, 2013)

On Kayak Fish the Great Lakes "Pikecreek" also has a downrigger settup. Both of them use hobies though. If your paddling i'd stick to LC, 8oz. torpedo divers and you can also use size 1 dipsey divers...


----------

